# What's your score???



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I got this in an email from my brother. i figued I would post it up for everyone.....

I got a 9.............. NO CHEATING!!!!

Put your thinking caps on. No cheating! No looking around! No getting
out of your chair! No using anything on or in your desk or computer! 

Can you beat 23?? (The average is 7) Write down your answers as you go. 

Check answers (on the bottom), AFTER completing all the questions. 


REMEMBER - NO CHEATING!!! BE HONEST!!! That means no looking at your
phone or anything on your desk... 


Then, before you pass this on to your Friends, change the number on the
subject line to show how many you got correct. Forward to your friends.


LET'S JUST SEE HOW OBSERVANT YOU RE ALLY ARE. 

Here we go! 

1. On a standard vertical traffic light, is the green on the top or
bottom? 


2. How many states are there in the USA ? (Don't laugh, some people
don't know) 

3. In which hand is the Statue of Liberty 's torch? 

4. What six colors are on the classic Campbell soup label? 

5. What two numbers on the telephone dial don't have letters by them? 

(Dont look!!!) 

6. When you walk does your left arm swing with your right or left leg? 
(Don't you dare get up to see!) 

7. How many matches are in a standard pack? 

8. On the United State s flag is the top stripe red or white? 

9. What is the lowest number on the FM Dial? 

10. Which way does water go down the drain, counter or clockwise? 

11. Which way does a "no smoking" sign's slash run? 

12. How many channels on a VHF TV dial? 

13 On which side of a women's blouse are the buttons? 

14. Which way do fans rotate? 

15 How many sides does a stop sign have? 

16. Do books have even-numbered pages on the right or left side? 

17 How many lug nuts are on a standard car wheel? 

18. How many sides are there on a standard pencil? 

19. Sleepy, Happy, Sneezy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc. Who's missing ? 

20. How many hot dog buns are in a standard package? 

21 On which playing card is the card maker's trademark? 

22 On which side of a Venetian blind is the cord that adjusts the
opening between the slats? 

23. There are 12 buttons on a touch tone phone. What 2 symbols bear no
digits? 

24. How many curves are there in the standard paper clip? 

25. Does a merry-go-round turn counter or clockwise? 






ANSWERS 



1. On a standard traffic light, is the green on the top or bottom?
BOTTOM 



2. How many states are there in the USA ? (Don't laugh, some people
don't 

know) 50 



3. In which hand is the Statue of Liberty 's torch? RIGHT 



4. What six colors are on the classic Campbell soup label? BLUE, RED,
WHITE, YELLOW, BLACK & GOLD 



5. What two numbers on the telephone dial don't have letters by them? 1,
0 



6. When you walk does your left arm swing with your right or left leg? 

RIGHT 



7. How many matches are in a standard pack? 20 



8. On the United State s flag is the top stripe red or white? RED 



9. What is the lowest number on the FM dial? 88 



10. Which way does water go down the drain, counter or clockwise? 

Counter CLOCKWISE (NORTH OF THE EQUATOR), clockwise in the Southern
Hemisphere 



11. Which way does a "no smoking" sign's slash run? 

TOWARDS BOTTOM RIGHT 



12. How many channels on a VHF TV dial? 12 (no #1) 



13 On which side of a women's blouse are the buttons? LEFT 



14. Which way do fans! Rotate? CLOCKWISE AS YOU LOOK AT IT 



15 How many sides does a stop sign have? 8 



16. Do books have even-numbered pages on the right or left side? LEFT 



17 How many lug nuts are on a standard car wheel? 5 



18. How many sides are there on a standard pencil? 6 



19. Sleepy, Happy, Sneezy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc. Who's missing? BASHFUL 



20. How many hot dog buns are in a standard package? 8 



21 On which playing card is the card maker's trademark? ACE OF SPADES 



22 On which side of a Venetian blind is the cord that adjusts the
opening between the slats? LEFT 



23. There are 12 buttons on a touch tone phone. What 2 symbols bear no
digits? * , # 



24. How many curves are there in the standard paper clip? 3 



25. Does a merry-go-round turn counter or clockwise? COUNTER 


Now send it to some of your friends and put your score in the subject
box!!! 

The average person only gets 7 correct.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow I had a few right and changed it.

14


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

8 for me..average gal


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Haha, 11..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I notice alot My mom use to play games with me where I had to know what was around me. I got 20 right. I really did have 21 but I changed the lug nut one to six from five. I was thinking how you had to do opposite sides to keep it balanced. That was fun.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I got 13 right !!!!


----------



## chico (Mar 8, 2007)

I got 17 right!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I got 13, too. Couldn't for the life of me figure out the name of the missing dwarf.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*hahaha*

that was fun... I couldn't figure out the dawrf either! That's the only one that I had to leave blank... I got 15 right


----------



## cbow (Feb 14, 2007)

I got 18.
I missed some easy ones. Why did I think there is 51 states?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I got 9. I had no idea about car stuff, and the chicken noodle soup.


----------



## adorabull (May 5, 2007)

13 for me.I got the states of the US wrong but hey I live in Australia so i can get away with that one


----------

